# Cockatiel making the feed me I'm not weened sound



## Indianasnow (Jan 9, 2012)

I just got my young cockatiel last week. (I don't know exact age) I have had cockatiels before and I know that being consistant is important. My bird has started making the very very loud baby sound like when they want to eat. She does eat but only seeds. She picks through all the pellets to get to the seeds, so it is not that she isn't weened. I tried to only pick her up when she doesn't make the sound, however as soon as she sees me get close to her cage she starts making the sound. So I can NEVER pick her up. I'm at a loss as to what to do. It has been three days i have been trying to only pick her up when she is not making that noise. but like i said before she sees me and starts it.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Keep an eye on her and make sure shes eating good, if shes not eating well she may have regressed and needs handfed again( but you said shes eating so thats good). Since shes been hand fed she associates human hands with food and/or comfort, see if she'll calm down if you feed her some food out of your hand, thats what Ive heard to do but hopefully someone more knowledgable will know if thats what you should do or have other advice.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Is she getting enough seeds to meet her calorie needs? A good diet is important for long term health, but in the short term it's a lot more important to get enough to eat even if it's not the world's best diet. A bird that doesn't get enough calories in the short run won't have a long run.

Please don't ignore the cries for food because your bird is telling you that she's hungry and needs you. If she was recently weaned then maybe she just needs the psychological comfort of being fed by someone else. Hold seeds or some other food that she likes in your hand and let her eat it, and see if that makes her happy. If she has trouble eating enough to satisfy herself then she may have regressed and needs baby-style handfeeding.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

My baby Luna, even after completely weaned, would make his begging sounds when he wanted head scritches. Your bird may be just looking for attention. Keep offering pellets, but if it isn't eating them then you should supply enough seed to support and maintain his weight. Usually if you continually to offer something they'll eventually try it. You can also try the parakeet sized pellets because they are easier to eat and are the nutritionally the same.


----------



## Indianasnow (Jan 9, 2012)

Thank you so much for all the adivce. I went to the store and got more seeds. I don't think that she was eating the pellets at all and the mixture wasn't supplying enough seed for her to find. So I bought a big ceramic bowl to put at the bottom of the cage and filled it with seed. She is down there eating now and not making the noise..In fact, she is making little content chirping noises. I agree that eating the calories even though they aren't the best calories is better than being hungry. I feel kind of dumb, i'm trying to be a good tiel mommy. So how long should i wait to try to get her to eat pellets?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

You can leave a bowl of pellets in her cage now...seeds aren't bad for her as that's what tiels eat in the wild. You can also offer her veggies too (try and see if she will eat them if she sees you eating them, that worked for mine.) Seeds are part of a balanced diet. She will eventually get curious and try the pellets but they don't have to become her only food.


----------



## DesertDweller (Oct 8, 2011)

I always keep a container of bird formula on hand. My 5 month old cockatiel and conure, AND my 6 month old sparrows all love to have a little treat of formula in the morning while I'm preparing their regular food. The cockatiel and sparrows don't take much formula, but the conure begs for it every day. 

I now give it to them in shallow dishes. They slurp it up like it was ice cream.

In my opinion, if the bird cries for it, give it to him! It certainly will not hurt. And, it definitely can help - especially a bird that is new to your home. Formula is a nice nutritional supplement that can help you to bond easier with your new bird. 

Better to give him the formula and make him happy and nourished than to insist that he eat seeds and risk that he may not eat enough. There's plenty of time for you to help your bird to settle into a regular diet.


----------



## Indianasnow (Jan 9, 2012)

Wow what a difference! I guess when they are hungry THEY ARE HUNGRY!! I feel bad that I didn't know what she was trying to tell me. Now i know! It is somewhat good that they are so persistent! I have never had a baby bird ever. She is so content now! She is back to being so sweet, loving and cuddly. I left the pellets in there, but she really isn't too interested in those. I'll try some veggies tomorrow. Thank you all for your help!! Wow I'm so glad I have you guys!!!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Even though she's eating well on her own now, it's good to hold familiar foods in your hand for her to eat. If she's used to finding food in your hand (especially treats!) you can occasionally offer unfamiliar foods that way and maybe she'll go for it. This is how I taught some of my birds to eat pellets, and it's still their favorite way to eat them.

I have more tips for persuading birds to eat new foods on my website at http://www.littlefeatheredbuddies.com/info/nutrition-conversion.html


----------



## BirdBoy (Jun 15, 2011)

I had to hand feed the pellets to mine a lot of times before they got used to it eating them on their own.


----------



## Prairie (Aug 12, 2021)

For anyone reading this later… it’s a great idea to sprout some seeds but leave the hulls and offer the sprouted seeds. They contain less fat but they are recognized by the bird As good food Because the seed is still there! A great way to introduce fresh veg! Another thing to do stir pelleted food into the baby formula in a shallow dish.


----------

